

The Disruption Institute unveils a Google Fiber idea scholarship - shakes
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/22/the-disruption-institute-unveils-a-google-fiber-idea-scholarship-gets-support-from-sprint-and-others/

======
bogrollben
Big Kudos to KCITP doing this for KC!

~~~
mkoble11
The future is looking bright in Kansas City!!

------
mkoble11
Looking forward to seeing what ideas are generated.

------
noveltysystems
Kansas City is on fire.

~~~
mkoble11
Good things are happening, there's still a lot of work to be done.

